# DOND Misc. large lot of 3 speed parts



## ABC Services (Jun 14, 2022)

Large lot of 3 speed parts, I think for Shimano 3 speeds. everything as pictured.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 14, 2022)

I can get the ball rolling at $20


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 15, 2022)

Great start thank you! Hoping to get just a little more on this.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 15, 2022)

I can understand, I am working on another offer. I have a check coming on a bike I sold should be here today or tomorrow but I didnt want to jump the gun and keep you waiting man. 
I figured that was a start, and I can use a few pieces to experiment with for something I am working on and still have plenty left I can leave unmodified. 
I will be back on with another offer soon.


----------



## manuelvilla (Jun 15, 2022)

35


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 15, 2022)

I could do $40 to Central Illinois, The Bunghole State. Highest overall tax rate in America!
I say that like I am proud of it, huh?


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 15, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I could do $40 to Central Illinois, The Bunghole State. Highest overall tax rate in America!
> I say that like I am proud of it, huh?



Just want to clarify, is that an offer of 40 + 9 shipping or an offer for 40 shipped??


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 15, 2022)

$49 total


----------



## manuelvilla (Jun 15, 2022)

_50_


----------



## ABC Services (Jun 15, 2022)

manuelvilla said:


> _50_



Deal!


----------

